# Crazy Crazy Crazy Horse Race - blue diomond Wins(my horse)



## xspyderxx (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyBFXRKlhS8


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha! that was pretty funny :lol: csl There was so much tension!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

You removed the video! =[


----------

